# Almera Picture. Need opinions



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Here is a picture of my Almera. I think its got the same front end as a sentra can i have some other opinions. I need to know if its the same so i can order a drift body kit for it. Its not hte best of pics but its the best i can do for now.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

We can't see the image dogg, you need to put it up on a website. It will not let us view images straight off your MyDocuments folder.


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

thanks this should work i dont use forums often. Can someone let me know if the link below works? If it does opinions on wether it looks like a Sentra?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Looks good, it's a hatchback look like it. I believe that the almera is the equivelant to the U.S. spec Infinity G20, if I'm not mistaken. What king of engine is under the hood?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Moved to Member's Rides...


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Head light corners and grill.*

They look the same. Order your stuff and let us know how it fits. Ireally dont think there are any dif. If it all works out let us know if you can get any parts for us U.S. bums....


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey im a bum to then. Its got the SR20DE under the hood. Is the Infiniti G20 simaler to a Sentra then or is it a Sentra? Yeah im gona get the dimensions from the company that im getting the kit from. Ill post a picture when ive got everything fitted. A technical question just wondering how the Bumper fits on to a Sentra? The thing is im ordering the kit from the states anyway so u would have probably already seen it. It will look different on a hatch tho.


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *Looks good, it's a hatchback look like it. I believe that the almera is the equivelant to the U.S. spec Infinity G20, if I'm not mistaken. What king of engine is under the hood? *


The Almera in the picture is a 3-door N15 hatchback.
Nothing to do with G20s (those are Primeras elsewhere), it is actually a slightly different B14.


Chris


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

What does the B14 Sentra look like then cause im getting a kit from the states and they dont make almeras there only sentras. Is the B14 Sentra between 1995 - 98


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

SR20D_GTI said:


> *What does the B14 Sentra look like then cause im getting a kit from the states and they dont make almeras there only sentras. Is the B14 Sentra between 1995 - 98 *


B14 Sentras only came in Sedan versions (like your 4-door Almera). Mechanical parts are identical but external body-work IS different. Yes, B14 was sold from 95-98, only it was not called Sentra. For some reason Nissan chose to sell it in the US as ...200SX!!!!

Links for Image & specs from WWW.SE-R.NET:

95-97 B14 200SX
98 B14 200SX 


Why are you getting a (body???) kit from the States?

Chris


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

I need to get a kit from the states cause there is not one company in the uk that makes a kit for the Almera. The front end of the Sentra B14 looks identical is it not? I could get the front bumper for it


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

General dimensions are identical.
There may be differences though (but I doubt there are diffs in the bumper). For example B13 Sentras have similar dimensions with N14 Sunnys but external body parts may have different endings.

Chris


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Ok lets just say i get the front bumper and the side skirts cause i can always chop them down if there to big. The rear bumper? Could this be the same or is it different cause the 200SX is a sedan? Ill be the only Almera in the UK with a sweet kit for it. I live on an USAF base so getting it over here wont be a problem.


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

My opinion only: 

99% the rear bumper WILL NOT FIT.
99% the side skirts WILL FIT.
90% the front bumper WILL FIT.

Chris


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Ok on that im gona phone up one of the companies and find out the dimensions. Thanks for your help. Once everything is done i will post a pic of it. Any more opinions from others will help.

Dave


----------

